# Petsmart Stock Surprise



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I dropped by Petsmart this evening to find Nics for $5.99. They looked to be nice quality. The lady working in the department said they just started carrying them and wanted some information. I hooked her up with this website and a few others. If I had the tank space I would have grown some out. So many fish...so little space...


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

My local petsmart just started stocking Blue Acaras and Curvicept. Nice surprise.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well first my lfs just started to carry green terrors so that is nice


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep I noticed that also! My local petsmart started carrying Nics also. I hope they continue to carry them! That would be nice! :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool I'll have to drop by mine and see if they have them . I've been wanting some for the 125 .


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh , and good luck with the website *CiChLiD LoVeR128*
:thumb: .


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought a 1.5 inch nic at petsmart back in July He is now just over three inches and starting to color up a bit. I also bought a green terror that same day bet sh died from unknown causes(possibly health issues) the week that I purchased her. Be wary when purchasing from petstupid. Go support a local fish store!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Cool I'll have to drop by mine and see if they have them . I've been wanting some for the 125 .


I would! :thumb: My girlfriend and I noticed them when we were walking and both of our mouths dropped! We both couldn't leave the store but in the end we were both like well I am happy with what I have and we will wait when we have room!



> Oh , and good luck with the website CiChLiD LoVeR128
> .


Thanks Joels Fish!  :thumb:



> Be wary when purchasing from petstupid. Go support a local fish store!


I support my LFS's all the way! By bringing in fry and buying from them. The only time I buy from petsmart is if I am in the neighborhood and I need supplies.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Be wary when purchasing from petstupid. Go support a local fish store!


I always am when it comes to the big box stores. The one here isn't too bad but I'll buy from an LFS whenever possible. Fortunately now that gas is getting cheaper it makes those 30 mile trips to a decent LFS more justifiable.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I prefer to support hobbiests and buy on Aquabid. My LFS sucks and thier expensive. I do get cons from "Box" stores though if I find a good looking one.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree with supporting your lfs. One thing that surprised me was the price of the Nics - 5.99. I have never seen Nics at any of my lfs, except a grown adult that someone had traded in. I must say, they are beautiful fish.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

mine had nics for about 2 months now they have ventstus, blue acara, and t. morii


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i am only 12 so i support my lfs as much as i can i gave them some of my krib fry,blue ram fry,spare tanks ect.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Well i am only 12 so i support my lfs as much as i can i gave them some of my krib fry,blue ram fry,spare tanks ect.


I hope they gave you some good deals for that stuff, or at least store credit.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

my lfs is awsome! The guys that work there are in there for the hobbie with like billions of tanks at there house. They arent bad for price. I got blood parrots for $7 when most places are at least $30. I am 14 but getting my permit the 17 of demeber so manybe i should save some money up... :dancing: I am hopefully going to sell some of my jd fry to them once they hatch and get to the size. I get store credit...maybe after a while i will same money to get myself that nice new 125gallon tank i want!! :fish:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Went to my pet-tard today and no Nics  . Did have Pikes though which was interesting , but not up my ally.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Aww I am sorry!  Mine has Pikes as well. I like the look of the pike cichlid but I have to agree not up my alley either!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

> Did have Pikes though which was interesting , but not up my ally.





> I like the look of the pike cichlid but I have to agree not up my alley either!


Philistines!!!!

And how can they not be up your alley Cichlid Lover?!?!?!? You keep the central american version mister!!!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

:lol:

Yeah I know I keep the CA version of them AKA Salvini but I just don't like how long and skinny they are. They look like snakeheads and I just don't go for that.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Philistines!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I dog them but when they had them at my petsmart they had no idea what kind they were and they were obviously juvies. I didn't wqant to risk having a 12" pike in my 29g tank. If I had known I was going to get a 125g again so soon I would have jumped all over it but as some guy around here who thinks he knows his stuff always say, "buy the tank then the fish." :lol:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I dig them but when they had them at my petsmart they had no idea what kind they were and they were obviously juvies. I didn't want to risk having a 12" pike in my 29g tank. If I had known I was going to get a 125g again so soon I would have jumped all over it but as some guy around here who thinks he knows his stuff always say, "buy the tank then the fish." then he goes on with some kind of anti-impulse buy rhetoric :lol:


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

What are Nics?


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Nics are Hypsophrys nicaraguensis, a very pretty and relatively peaceful fish.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

I seen them at my PetsMart today, but I was getting dog food.
The one they had left looked in good condition.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

i jusy picked up a blue acara at my local petsmart.Never seen one in person so I had to pik it up.

Looks a lot like a juvie GT so we will see.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Having some serious double post problems sorry.


----------



## st.jimme26 (Aug 18, 2007)

I usually buy from the LFS too, Petsmart is ok, but Petco is where the pets die!!!


----------

